# Motoza e85 tune.



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Car is a 2001 awp quatro.

Typical mods 3inch turbo back and 42dd intake. Samco boost hoses and tip front mount. AEM progressive meth and USRT big upper pre turbo spray.

On my 4th revision from dave got the 93 tune dialed in and filled with my first tank of e85 last night.

I have to say the experence with motoza has been uncommonly positive.

This tune runs Bosch 550cc and only runing my stock fuel pump for testing however i may hook the 044 back up.

The idle is great tons of power. Doing some logs this weekend.

Any request? 

All and all love there logging software and customer service has been awsome. 

Short of a standalone i dont think there is a better option than Motoza 



Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Block 011 and 020.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Never heard of it, but the logging software alone looks great! Is the data rate on the TT that fast? I didn't think our cars would support so many channels and that speed... I know VAGCOM can't log that much that fast.


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad to see you're still having good luck with these guys. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

20v master said:


> Block 011 and 020.


I dont usually use vagcom either me7 logger or motoza. What values are those.

I can always log in vagcom as well

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Never heard of it, but the logging software alone looks great! Is the data rate on the TT that fast? I didn't think our cars would support so many channels and that speed... I know VAGCOM can't log that much that fast.


They say they use there own proprietary protocol. I will say comparing there logging live to my wideband gauge its spot on

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

My only complaint would be everything in metric values wish there was some option to adjust the measurements 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Psi over bar and the temps and such

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jsmith2015 said:


> I dont usually use vagcom either me7 logger or motoza. What values are those.
> 
> I can always log in vagcom as well
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


Ignition timing and timing pull along with IAT.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Ignition timing and timing pull along with IAT.


Would be curious to see boost profile and injector duty cycle too. From experience E85 and 550 don't go in the same sentence, you are either capping boost very low to cope, or running the IDC to the ragged edge or beyond. Something's gotta give!


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Would be curious to see boost profile and injector duty cycle too. From experience E85 and 550 don't go in the same sentence, you are either capping boost very low to cope, or running the IDC to the ragged edge or beyond. Something's gotta give!


I thought those looked a little small as well. Iirc Adam (20vMaster) is running 680s, as those seem to be the usual starting point for e85 setups, even on baby stock turbos. I would think those 550s would be tapped out at any real power level. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

YayItsBlake said:


> I thought those looked a little small as well. Iirc Adam (20vMaster) is running 680s, as those seem to be the usual starting point for e85 setups, even on baby stock turbos. I would think those 550s would be tapped out at any real power level.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


http://www.deatschwerks.com/resources/fuel-calculators/fuel-injector-calculator

Hp =300 
IDC = 80
Injector size = 640

what's your FPR? 
The protocol isn't proprietary if it's over the K-line.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

YayItsBlake said:


> I thought those looked a little small as well. Iirc Adam (20vMaster) is running 680s, as those seem to be the usual starting point for e85 setups, even on baby stock turbos. I would think those 550s would be tapped out at any real power level.


630's.  Hopefully those 550's are at 4 bar.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Will get all the requested logs this weekend car is down due to the high skill level of discount tire employees. 

550cc at 3 bar
I have 630cc injectors dave recommended the 550's

This tune is pretty conservative im sure its no where near the 300 mark.

I will try and twist daves arm to throw some more timing at it on the next revision but its ment to be a "safe" tune i gathered.

Without rods im never going to be able to take full advantage of the e85.

It is however a very streetable safe tune and not getting any timing pull and i have to be benefiting in the ait and egt department, but we will let the logs do the talking.

Cold start and idle couldnt be any better.


Running 22 pounds of boost.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jsmith2015 said:


> Will get all the requested logs this weekend car is down due to the high skill level of discount tire employees.
> 
> 550cc at 3 bar
> I have 630cc injectors dave recommended the 550's
> ...


22? I run 25-27 depending on weather on pump gas. :laugh: Since you have someone that can tailor the file, have them limit boost in the midrange then ramp it up if it's still N75 controlled. Advancing the timing to redline won't have any consequences on the rods, it's that torque spike in the midrange. Without the aggressive timing ramp up though, you're leaving a lot of power on the table in the upper rpms that would still be a "safe" tune. If you're getting timing pull on E85, there's something horribly wrong with the tune. I'm really interested in the timing curve though.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

550's are okay for gasoline. But you need more injector if you're using E85. Play around with that injector wizard and see for yourself. Did he tune it with gasoline? That should pull timing I think, because it's not injecting enough E85!


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not gettinf any timing pull. Tuned the gas tune first now on first revision for e85.

Dave said we can go to a 4bar fpr if we run out of headroom and also add some timing up top.

The normal e85 550cc tune is designed to get the most out of stock hardware no front mount and so on.

This is whats great about a custom tune will be tailored to my hardware.

I will mention that the 550cc 93 tune blew the other 3 tunes i have had out of the water.

And get this they actually return emails over there at motoza, lol

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

O also full emissions and evap deletes no resistors and ecu is adapting. Some guys have a real tough time with that not sure why but was no problem for dave

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> O also full emissions and evap deletes no resistors and ecu is adapting. Some guys have a real tough time with that not sure why but was no problem for dave
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


Glad it's working out so well for you. I will be contacting them soon sounds like.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

jsmith2015 said:


> I have to say the experence with motoza has been uncommonly positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I am just about to pick up my 2002 TT 225hp awd from the dealer and someone mentioned to me to look into this tune as well. Is it really that good that I should probably go with it as well or is there something else that people would consider over it? What other options are there and why do I keep hearing this one come up all the time? Would love more info on the benefits. Tunes are new to me and I get a bit freaked out when it comes to flashing the factory ecu and such....want to make sure I do it properly.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

recaro19 said:


> I am just about to pick up my 2002 TT 225hp awd from the dealer and someone mentioned to me to look into this tune as well. Is it really that good that I should probably go with it as well or is there something else that people would consider over it? What other options are there and why do I keep hearing this one come up all the time? Would love more info on the benefits. Tunes are new to me and I get a bit freaked out when it comes to flashing the factory ecu and such....want to make sure I do it properly.


Flashing was super easy last revision i used the app on my android phone to flash, if you can beleive that.

My tune is e85 but they has have gas tunes also.

I recommend them so highly because the tune is great and the customer service is unreal compared to the rest of the industry.

My car has been down 3 weeks due to damage by the tire shop. They emailed me just to see how i was doing and if i the logs for my next revision.

I dare say you will never have that happin with most if not all other company's. 

Was 37 degree's this morning cold start was great, didnt let it get all up to temp and it ran smoothly. Thats a a great result on e85

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So about that timing curve.....


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

20v master said:


> So about that timing curve.....


Ya i know its "fixed" now. Thanks America's tire.

Taking her out sunday

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20v master said:


> So about that timing curve.....


Any updates?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

No i have been under water with work, bills, doctors the baby,and trying to sell all my ****.

God willing im taking it out this weekend

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Its so funny a year ago any free time i had i couldn't wait to work on or drive the tt. These days if im not covered in spit up or doodoo I can barely get off the couch. Add to that my daughter is so much more fun and happy during the day if i get a day off i spend most of it playing with her.

I did bring her put in the garage with me wile i was working on getting the bushings out of the control arms and lucky for me she thinks its funny when i drill and hammer on stuff

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> Its so funny a year ago any free time i had i couldn't wait to work on or drive the tt. These days if im not covered in spit up or doodoo I can barely get off the couch. Add to that my daughter is so much more fun and happy during the day if i get a day off i spend most of it playing with her.
> 
> I did bring her put in the garage with me wile i was working on getting the bushings out of the control arms and lucky for me she thinks its funny when i drill and hammer on stuff
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I completely understand that. My son just turned 3. I try getting him around tools while I'm wrenching but then he decides to try and take things out with them. Usually end up waiting until he's asleep, if I can stay awake. It'll get easier though! :beer:


----------

